# anyone testing around 13/12



## alwayssunny (Dec 19, 2004)

This is my 1st IVF. Good luck to everyone else on this site. TTC or having Treatment or on the 2ww. 
I'd love to hear from anyone due to test the same time as me and I'll try not to do a sneaky hpt before......
love Sunny.xx


----------



## jue jue 2 (Feb 17, 2005)

Hi alwayssunny

just wanted to say good luck to you and hoping you get your long awaited BFP    

Hope to speak  in chatroom soon wondered what had happened to you  

Love jue jue 2xx


----------



## AlisonS (Feb 17, 2005)

Hi Alwayssunny,

My test date is 11/12...I would love to join you through the long wait.

Sending lots of     

Take care and relax!

Alison XXX


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi ladies

Just wanted to wish you all good luck  

I test on 11 December (have long luteal phase !!) so pretty close to you girls...although I've not had IVF, I'm on 6th & final cycle of clomid (take to boost as ovulate naturally)...if still not pg then we plan to start private IVF in Jan.

Here's hoping we all get those much deserved BFP's & early Xmas pressies      

 

 and take care

Natasha


----------



## Andream (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi ladies I had FET today and test on the 11 luck and   to all

andrea


----------



## alwayssunny (Dec 19, 2004)

Thanks for all your replies.
I'm not feeling too optamistic at the moment as been having back ache for a few days now and I don't think that's a good sighn...... 
Also had diorrea ( sorry can't spell and TMI...)  But had that with both m/cgs....
I just hope I'm wrong..
I hope you're all feeling well and happy at the moment, sorry to sound negative....
Wish you all the luck in the world, keep in touch..
Selina,Sunny.xx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi Selina, Andrea, Natasha and Alison 

Hope you are all doing ok.......you're all very welcome to join the others chatting on the 2ww. I've added you all to the 2ww list and i'll leave you the link here:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,43076.msg535071.html#msg535071

Sending you all luck and babydust, Lizzy xxx


----------



## Pea1976 (Oct 29, 2005)

Hello!! I'm testing on the 11th!!!! This 2ww is definitely one of the most difficult things I've ever had to go thru!! I can see why they call it an emotional rollercoaster!.

Good luck to you & sending out loads of positive vibes!!!


----------



## emmalouise (Apr 19, 2004)

Hiya guys, I had natural fet on 29th nov and am due to test on 13th Dec. Am not feeling very positive at the mo because I am so bloated and am getting really bad period pains. I told myself I was going to be really calm and positive this cycle but it is absolutley impossible. It's all I think about 24/7 and it's driving me insane grrrrrrrrrr. 

Anyway, good luck to everyone, hope we all get the result we are waiting for

lots of love

Emma xxx


----------



## alwayssunny (Dec 19, 2004)

Hope you're all going well with your 2ww.... and no one has done like me a test too early..... . yep I got a BFN, but I did test on day 10 so I'm just really hoping that it was just too early and that later on I'll get the result that we're all praying for..  .
I'm going to test again on the10th which will be day 16. I really really hope that my other test was wrong.
All the luck in the world to the rest of you. emmalouise Ihope your pains have stopped and that you're feeling a bit calmer,
Pea 1976 Good luck,
andream Good luck,
minxy Good Luck,
Jue jue 2 how the hell are you? not heard from you in sooo long........

All the luck in the world to all ttc and testing at the moment.
luv Sunny.xx


----------



## alwayssunny (Dec 19, 2004)

Well the dreaded AF came on the 7th so it's a BFN for us for xmas......  .
I really hope to hear of lots of BFP from all you others.
I've been told that my next tx will be around Feb and that they're going to use the tx where they inject the sperm into the egg so I'm going to keep hopefull and see how it all goes.
 .
lots of love and luck to all of you.
Love Sunny/xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi Sunny 

So sorry you got   

We too sadly didn't get the Xmas pressie we so hoped for  ..I got some spotting on Fri morning which I've not had since I was on the pill...then it was full blown AF by afternoon...and 2 days early...and I'm never early so have no idea what going on there. No more clomid for me (was on 6mths to boost as ovulate naturally)...gonna have a month off over Xmas & enjoy having a few  without worrying & then, baby fund allowing, will start 1st private IVF in January...

And to top it all the woman in downstairs flat has just had her baby so was woken up several times last night...our bedroom is directly above theirs & victorian conversion doesn't provide much soundproofing...was feeling bit emotional this morning as said to DP I wouldn't mind sleepless nights if it was our baby...and I can hear it all time...  (sorry, being selfish, green eyed monster now !)

Anyway, good luck on next part of your treatment hun... 
Take care
Natasha


----------



## tweetie (Feb 5, 2005)

alwayssunny so sorry to hear your news hunni.lol.xx.i havent managed to get hold of you for a long time and so with hope you might see this.best of luck for the future and please get intouch.lol.xxxx


----------



## jue jue 2 (Feb 17, 2005)

Hi 
Alwayssunny so sorry to hear you had a BFN really was keeping everything crossed for you. Lots of luck to you for February it will soon fly by.
Hope you are keeping well, how is Kia? maybe will catch up in chat sometime
Love jue jue 2xx


----------



## alwayssunny (Dec 19, 2004)

Thanks for all the replies, Jue jue I'm keeping everything crossed for you this time that you;ll get that big old BFPPPPPPP   .I really hope you get that xmas prezie...xxxxx Maybe soon I'll get onto the chat and be able to chat to you again, it seems like ages since I;ve chatted to you or tweetie or anyone really....I hate not having a computer on line........
Minxy soo sorry to hear that you too got a BFN hopefully next years our year.
Every one else Good luck.
 
Keep happy and healthy. luv Sunny.xx


----------



## jo22 (May 9, 2002)

Oh Sunny
Been watching out for you, so sorry hun
Lots of luck for Feb
Enjoy the sunshine though
Sxxxx


----------

